

Testing for Internet Explorer just got a little easier - ceyhunkazel
http://www.modern.ie

======
bsimpson
Nice to finally see Windows 8/IE 10 support for Mac. Anyone know of a way to
use the trackpad to emulate multitouch in IE 10?

